# Est-ce que quelqu'un sait...



## Log_Boy (12 Juin 2014)

...quel est ce modele de tripod pour iPad ? On le vois dans la video iPad Air Sound Verse à 0:22







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MghxMfFgoXQ

Merci de votre aide


----------



## noliv (12 Juin 2014)

Oui, c&#8217;est celui là :
http://thepadcaster.com

C&#8217;est juste le cadre avec monture pour n&#8217;importe quel trépied d&#8217;appareil photo.


----------



## Log_Boy (16 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup, ça a l'air un peu difficile à choper en Europe mais je vais tenter d'en commander un quand même, ça a l'air d'être de qualité. ^^


----------

